# Anzeigen wegen Dauer-Angeln



## Aalzheimer (22. Dezember 2022)

Leider wird es doch auch da so kommen, dass dann bald auch das aufstellen eines Regenschutzes (Zelt, Bivy, however) 
verboten sein wird. Wir hsben einen ganz ähnlichen Fall im november noch mit dem Ordnungsamt aus Bremen diskutieren dürfen.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,

die Österreicher haben da mitunter komplizierte Regelungen. Bekannte von mir dürfen, wenn sie einen auf Ansitzangler machen ihr Zeugs zwar mit dem Auto zu Angelstelle am Baggersee fahren und auch wieder abholen, aber dazwischen (also die eigentliche Angelzeit) muss das Auto vom Terrain verschwinden, wird so etwa einen Kilometer weg geparkt. Hängt natürlich auch von den Gegebenheiten ab. Ist man als Angelberechtigter nicht zusätzlich Grundstückseigentümer schaut es auch bei uns mau aus, da ist das Zelten allenfalls geduldet, offiziell gestattet ist es nicht. Bei der mittelfränkischen Seenplatte muss man seit heuer, wenn man über Nacht fischt, eine Campingtoilette dabei haben .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich sehe da einen Zusammenhang mit der neuzeitlichen Van Life Bewegung, heißt Leute die besonders gerne im Wohnmobil wild irgendwo campieren, da sind natürlich Standplätze an Gewässern höchst begehrt.
Jetzt ist dies aber inzwischen zu einer Massenbewegung geworden, was bis vor ein paar Jahren noch von wenigen Individualisten praktiziert wurde.
Dafür wird in Österreich besonders heftig abkassiert, weil es fast immer auch gleichzeitig Naturschutzverstöße sind.
Es geht dabei dann gleich um mehrere hundert Euro an Strafzahlungen.
Diese gute Einnahmequelle wurde von den Gemeinden entdeckt, da muss man doch auch die Angler irgendwie dran kriegen?

Jürgen


----------



## angler1996 (22. Dezember 2022)

gib jemand ne Mütze und er will was zu sagen haben, furchtbar
Unter dem Stichwort Naturschutz kann man alles verbieten . was mich optimistisch stimmt-  das es keine rein bundesdeutsche Eigenart zu ein scheint;-))

kann man das nicht anders regeln?


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Dezember 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> gib jemand ne Mütze und er will was zu sagen haben, furchtbar
> Unter dem Stichwort Naturschutz kann man alles verbieten . was mich optimistisch stimmt-  das es keine rein bundesdeutsche Eigenart zu ein scheint;-))
> 
> kann man das nicht anders regeln?


Hallo,

ist nicht so einfach. Wir (Verein) haben einen Baggersee mit etwa 30 Hektar schon über 50 Jahre, wo uns auch noch etliche Hektar Ufergrundstücke gehören. 
Da erlaubte der Verein als Grundstückseigentümer damals schon das Übernachten am Wasser. Ging so rund 15 Jahre gut, dann stand das zuständige Landratsamt auf der Matte und hatte da Einwendungen. Campingplatzähnliche Struktur, ständige bauliche Einrichtung etc. Ja, auch ein Wohnwagen, welcher länger in der Prärie auf eigenem Grund steht ist letzten Endes genehmigungspflichtig .
Wir trafen dann ein Arrangement mit dem Landratsamt; wir mussten 3 Toiletten bauen und die Anzahl der Einheiten (Wohnwagen, Zelt oder Auto in welchem geschlafen wird darf 10 nicht übersteigen. Klappt ganz gut der Verein gibt nach Reservierung Berechtigungskarten aus, überwacht das Ganze und so kann man dort immer noch für einen Tag oder auch eine Woche (bei rechtzeitiger Reservierung) übernachten.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## bobbl (22. Dezember 2022)

Muss dringend den Angelverein wechseln .


----------



## thanatos (22. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Als der Wächter aber schlafende Angler um vier Uhr morgens fotografierte, hagelte es Anzeigen und eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde. Anwaltsrechnungen und zahlreichen Anzeigen liegen nun bei der Bezirkshauptmannschaft der Bergwacht.


das finde ich richtig und gut


----------



## Doanafischer (22. Dezember 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> wenn man über Nacht fischt, eine Campingtoilette dabei haben .


Das wiederum würde bei uns mittlerweile auch nicht schaden.  Wenn du da an Stellen angeln willst, an denen das Wochenende über gewisse Leute biwakiert haben, musst du höllisch aufpassen wo du hintrittst!


----------



## feko (22. Dezember 2022)

2 Kollegen sind vor Jahren schon von der wsp angegangen worden. 
Ein verlängertes Wochenende. 
Die Beamten sind am Anfang des angeltrips vorbei gekommen. 
Nach 3 Tagen wieder. 
Da wurde dann eine Rechnung fällig wegen wildcampens.
Lg


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (22. Dezember 2022)

Da lob ich mir doch das gute alte Nachtangelverbot in BW. Da gab es sowas nie.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> das gute alte Nachtangelverbot in BW. Da gab es sowas nie.


Das wurde also gar nicht kontrolliert?


----------



## silverfish (22. Dezember 2022)

Im Sommer habe ich hier an einigen Gruben die biwakierende Karpfenanglerschaft bemerkt.
Ist strong was da teilweise veranstaltet wird von Freitag bis Sonntag.
Ganze Wasserflächen mit Schnüren abgespannt. 
Aber gut ich ärger mich nicht mehr ,geh ich lieber an ruhige und freiere Gewässer.
Noch gibt es sie.


----------



## Colophonius (22. Dezember 2022)

Einzelne übertreiben und dadurch wird es dann verboten. Man kennt es.


----------



## feko (22. Dezember 2022)

Nicht nur Angler übertreiben es.
Auch Wanderer, Fahrradfahrer oder feiernde kacken in die Wildnis.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich zelte auch regelmäßig wenn ich auf Karpfen gehe und weder spanne ich Schnüre über den ganzen See noch hinterlasse ich da irgendwas. Im Gegenteil, die Hälfte meines Müllsackes sammel ich immer vor Sessionbeginn vom Platz weg. Nur mal so nebenbei.

 Aber leider gibts halt auch andere Konsorten. Es ist doch wie immer, ein paar weniger machen Mist und alle müssen drunter leiden


----------



## feko (22. Dezember 2022)

Doanafischer schrieb:


> Das wiederum würde bei uns mittlerweile auch nicht schaden.  Wenn du da an Stellen angeln willst, an denen das Wochenende über gewisse Leute biwakiert haben, musst du höllisch aufpassen wo du hintrittst!


Ich bin mir nicht sicher...aber ich glaube in Frankreich ist auch nachtangelverbot.
Und tlw muss man einen Spaten dabei haben um exkremente zu vergraben  zu können


----------



## silverfish (22. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich zelte auch regelmäßig wenn ich auf Karpfen gehe und weder spanne ich Schnüre über den ganzen See noch hinterlasse ich da irgendwas. Im Gegenteil, die Hälfte meines Müllsackes sammel ich immer vor Sessionbeginn vom Platz weg. Nur mal so nebenbei.
> 
> Aber leider gibts halt auch andere Konsorten. Es ist doch wie immer, ein paar weniger machen Mist und alle müssen drunter leiden


Vincent ,das glaube ich Dir unsehen.
Deine Schilderungen und auch die Fotos 
zeugen davon. Wer die Natur liebt spürt es, wenn Andere es auch tun.


----------



## hanzz (23. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> noch hinterlasse ich da irgendwas


Kneifst dir den Stift ja auch ab und angelst weiter.


----------



## Astacus74 (23. Dezember 2022)

Doanafischer schrieb:


> . Wenn du da an Stellen angeln willst, an denen das Wochenende über gewisse Leute biwakiert haben, musst du höllisch aufpassen wo du hintrittst!



Haben die "gewissen Leute" keinen Klappspaten ich versteh das Problem nicht, wenn ich schon ein paar Tage am Angeln bin dann ist der Klappspaten mit das wichtigste.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Dezember 2022)

Genau dafür kaufte ich mir dieses Platzsparende und wirklich sehr praktische Zubehörteil
welches ich schon einmal postete


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Dezember 2022)

Hi, der Klappspaten ist hier bei vielen Vereinen Pflicht, wenn man über Nacht angelt. Für jeden vernünftigen Angler ist das Vergraben der Exkremente ohnehin selbstverständlich. Leider kacken dafür auch viele Nichtangler ohne Spaten in die Natur. Ich mag einige Auswüchse der Karpfenangelei auch nicht, aber hier schießt der Möchtegernsheriff weit über das Ziel hinaus.


----------



## degl (23. Dezember 2022)

An alle Angelseebetreiber:. .nutzt die Marktlücke  

gruß degl


----------



## zulu (23. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Genau dafür kaufte ich mir dieses Platzsparende und wirklich sehr praktische Zubehörteil
> welches ich schon einmal postete
> 
> 
> ...


Zu viel Plastik
Besser :






oder die hier 
find ich cool :


----------



## fishhawk (23. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


feko schrieb:


> ich glaube in Frankreich ist auch nachtangelverbot.


Grundsätzlich ist Nachtangeln an öffentlichen Gewässern in Frankreich verboten.

Es gibt aber auch Gewässer, wo innerhalb bestimmter Zonen nachts auf Karpfen geangelt werden darf.

Zum eigentlichen Thema:

Der Hörzendorfer See liegt m.W. in einem Landschaftsschutzgebiet, da sind die Bergwächter sicherlich etwas sensibilisiert. .

In dem oben geschilderten Fall geht es hauptsächlich um die Auslegung der Rechtsbegriffe  "Wetterschutz" "Angeln" "Schlafen" und "Campieren".

Die Angler scheinen da ne andere Rechtsauffassung zu vertreten als der Bergwächter.

Das dürfte nun wohl vor Gericht geklärt werden.

Ich könnte mir leider vorstellen, dass das evtl. nicht im Sinne der Angler ausgehen könnte.

Und dass ggf. dann die Regeln noch weiter präzisiert werden und weitere Einschränkungen drohen.

Wäre den Kollegen dort aber natürlich schon zu wünschen, dass es anders ausgeht.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Dezember 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Die Angler scheinen da ne andere Rechtsauffassung zu vertreten als der Bergwächter.
> 
> Das dürfte nun wohl vor Gericht geklärt werden.
> 
> Ich könnte mir leider vorstellen, dass das evtl. nicht im Sinne der Angler ausgehen könnte.


So wird es erfahrungsgemäß laufen, alles was auch nur entfernt mit dem Prädikat Naturschutz versehen ist, hier wird auch der Landschaftsschutz reichen, wird im Regelfall vor Gericht dazu gereichen, Anglern mal wieder eins einzuschenken.
In Ösiland genau so wie auch in Deutschland.
Selbst finde ich es auch fragwürdig, auch wenn man sich auf den E-Bissanzeiger beruft, mit fangfähiger Angel im Wasser zu pennen.
Muss aber zugeben, dieses auch selbst in seltenen Fällen so zu machen, auf Waller.
Dabei bin ich aber bemüht, die Nacht wenigstens im Stuhl zu verbringen, also unmittelbar bei den Ruten.
Aber irgendwann gehen einfach die Augen zu, dabei könnte man mich sicher auch fotografieren, wie in Österreich passiert.
Aber dies ist ja nur vorgeschoben, es geht hier wohl eher um die Tatsache, dass sich die Angler über mehrere Tage "unverschämter weise" am Wasser aufhalten.

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Dezember 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> In dem oben geschilderten Fall geht es hauptsächlich um die Auslegung der Rechtsbegriffe  "Wetterschutz" "Angeln" "Schlafen" und "Campieren".


Hallo,

ein Wetterschutz ist es dann nicht mehr, wenn da Liegen oder Schlafsäcke drin sind, dann ist es ein Zelt und dies ist, strenggenommen, auch in Deutschland erstmal nirgends in freier Natur erlaubt. Es mag ja schön sein, wenn dies weitgehend geduldet wird und ich würde da auch keine schlafenden Hunde wecken - wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter  . Aber wenns hart auf hart geht, wird es nicht gut für die Angler ausgehen.
Siehe auch mein obiges Beispiel: nicht mal der Grundstückseigentümer kann das Campieren so einfach zulassen - das darf er nämlich gar nicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> .
> Dabei bin ich aber bemüht, die Nacht wenigstens im Stuhl zu verbringen, also unmittelbar bei den Ruten.
> Aber irgendwann gehen einfach die Augen zu, dabei könnte man mich sicher auch fotografieren, wie in Österreich passiert.


Hallo,

habe da mal mit einem Fischereiaufseher darüber geredet. Der sagte; keiner sagt etwas, wenn da einer im Stuhl eingepennt ist, aber im Zelt liegen und schlafen und gleichzeitig die Angeln im Wasser haben, das geht nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (23. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> ein Wetterschutz ist es dann nicht meh


Ein Wetterschutz soll z.B. vor Feuchtigkeit oder starker Sonne schützen.  Soweit ich weiß ist in Kärnten aber  eine Fischerliege im Wetterschutz erlaubt, wenn dabei geangelt wird.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> aber im Zelt liegen und schlafen und gleichzeitig die Angeln im Wasser haben, das geht nicht


In Bayern wird das wegen § 16 Abs 2 wohl so so ausgelegt.

In Kärnten wird das vermutlich vor Gericht geklärt werden.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Dezember 2022)

Um mal den Bogen zu schlagen auf meine Angellokalität, ich verbringe häufig bis zu zwei Wochen campierend an meinem Gewässer.
Bei einer einfachen Anreise von über 300km, habe ich auch gar keine andere Möglichkeit diesen Aufenthalt sinnvoll zu gestalten.
Dies wurde aber schon toleriert, als es in BW noch das Nachtangelverbot gab!
Ein Verbot wäre für mich der Moment, alles an den Nagel zu hängen und auch meine Vereinsmitgliedschaft zu kündigen.

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Um mal den Bogen zu schlagen auf meine Angellokalität, ich verbringe häufig bis zu zwei Wochen campierend an meinem Gewässer.
> Bei einer einfachen Anreise von über 300km, habe ich auch gar keine andere Möglichkeit diesen Aufenthalt sinnvoll zu gestalten.
> Dies wurde aber schon toleriert, als es in BW noch das Nachtangelverbot gab!
> Ein Verbot wäre für mich der Moment, alles an den Nagel zu hängen und auch meine Vereinsmitgliedschaft zu kündigen.
> ...


Hallo,

ist ja klar, wird ja auch toleriert und normalerweise sagt da auch keine alte Sau etwas. Nur hat das in den letzten Jahren eben doch stark zugenommen und wie heißts so schön im Tell: Allzu straff gespannt zerspringt der Bogen...

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mescalero (23. Dezember 2022)

Wie so oft werden die Dinge schwammig oder überhaupt nicht geregelt, man redet nicht miteinander und alle Beteiligten wähnen sich im Recht. 

Es könnte so einfach sein...
Angeln erlaubt, ja oder nein. Nachtangeln erlaubt? Wetterschutz erlaubt? Pennen und Ruten im Wasser? Klappspaten dabei?

Alles Dinge, die unmissverständlich und ohne die Option, die Regeln biegen und zum eigenen Vorteil auslegen zu können, geklärt und festgeschrieben werden könnten.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dies wurde aber schon toleriert,


Kommt halt immer drauf an wer da so vorbeikommt.

Angler und Aufseher haben da vermutlich ne andere Toleranzschwelle als Naturschützer und Ranger.

Ich kenne auch ein Gewässer wo scheinbar herrenlose RodPods mit ausgelegten Ruten am Ufer stehen und die zugehörigen Angler mit Funkbissanzeiger im Kleinbus auf dem Parkplatz schlafen.  Aber dort kommen eben auch nur Leute vorbei, die was mit Angeln zu tun haben.

Am Hörzendorfer See geht es um Angler vs Bergwächter.  Das ist dann schon ne ganz andere Kategorie.

Aus Naturschutzsicht finde ich aber das Verweilen am Angelplatz aber  sogar weniger schädlich als wenn die jeden Tag anmarschieren, aufbauen, dann nachts wieder abbauen und  zurück laufen  um am nächsten Morgen wieder anzurücken.  Da wäre das Störungspotential m.M. deutlich höher.

Aber das müssen die beteiligten Parteien untereinander klären.
Als Angler bin ich da vermutlich auch nicht ganz objektiv.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Klappspaten dabei?


Da geht es schon los, bei dem Boden an meinem Gewässer brauchst du eher ne Spitzhacke, oder du gehst auf nächste Feld.
Da wird sich der Bauer aber freuen beim Pflügen?
Oder hat sich schon mal einer daran versucht, sich durch Schilfwurzeln zu graben, wahlweise auch festen Kies?
Ich habe es versucht, es ist nahezu aussichtslos, der Klappspaten war danach auch hinüber!
Deshalb scheixxe ich schon einige Jahre in die Tüte, welche dann im Mülleimer entsorgt wird.
Auch so ein hier gezeigtes Klappklo, würde diese Angelegenheit nur bequemer machen, dafür mit einem höheren Platzbedarf im KFZ.

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (23. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,

gerade an Baggerseen stößt man mit Klappspaten schnell an Grenzen.


Taxidermist schrieb:


> in die Tüte,


Mach ich ähnlich.

Eimer hab ich in solchen Fällen eh dabei, Müllbeutel über Rand stülpen , Geschäft verrichten, Beutel zubinden und dann ordnungsgemäß entsorgen.
Ähnlich entsorgen das ja die meisten Hundehalter auch.


----------



## Mikesch (23. Dezember 2022)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> ... aber hier schießt der Möchtegernsheriff weit über das Ziel hinaus.


Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe ist es "nur" ein "Bergwachtler" an einem Gewässer in Kärnten der wohl eine Art "Privatkrieg" gegen die Angler führt.
Ob mit, oder ohne Hinterlassenschaft ist Dem egal.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. Dezember 2022)

Einen Wettersschutz baue ich nur auf bzw. führe ihn mit, wenn die Wettervorhersage entsprechend Regen angekündigt hat.

Egal,ob ich nun ein oder 2 Tage angeln fahre, ich "mache" vorher grundsätzlich ZUHAUSE, dann erspart man sich den ganzen Stress mit dem Geschleppe von Klappspaten, Klo und die Entsorgung von Fäkalien...Wenn aber so ein Klo beim Nachtangeln vorgeschrieben ist bzw. eine Mitführungspflicht besteht, so nehme ich dann so ein Papp-Klappdingens eben mit, da bei einer Kontrolle das bestimmt gesehen werden will... 

Einige Angel- Sitzgelegenheiten sind Stuhl und Liege in einem, das wäre zumindest eine Option, um den Vorwurf zu entkräften, das man am Wasser bei ausgelegten Montagen mit Kissen, Schlafsack usw.  pennt.

Die Augen mal zu zumachen, dagegen ist ja nichts zu sagen. Bloß wenn die Gewässer weiter weg liegen und man von Fr. bis Sonntag bleibt, ist logisch, daß man auch mal richtig schlafen muß. Aber dann bitte direkt bei den Ruten bleiben und nicht im Fahrzeug oder im 4-Mann Protz-Bivy oder - brolly!

Wie feko in #10 geschrieben hat, würde ich so ein Erlebnis (2. WaschPo-Kontrolle) nicht so einfach akzeptieren bzw. abnicken, sondern mich zu diesem Vorfall nicht weiter äußern und auf jeden Fall einen RA hinzuziehen! 

Man braucht sich nicht alles gefallen lassen, wenn jemand Fotos von einem macht, kann man den übrigens wegen Verletzung des Persönlichkeitsrechtes anzeigen! Egal, ob in Österreich oder Deutschland. Ob jetzt nun von Polizei, Ranger, Bergwachtler oder sonstwem, da sollte man sich immer den Ausweis zeigen lassen und sich diesen mit dem Handy abfotografieren.


----------



## zulu (23. Dezember 2022)

_zitiere mikesch
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe ist es "nur" ein "Bergwachtler" an einem Gewässer in Kärnten der wohl eine Art "Privatkrieg" gegen die Angler führt.
Ob mit, oder ohne Hinterlassenschaft ist Dem egal._


Wir hatten einen vom Landratsamt bestellten "ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufseher".
50, ledig , nichts los in der Hos , aber Geländewagen.
Der fuhr die ganze Nacht herum von Gewässer zu Gewässer .
Am Tage pennte er , als Frührentner kann man sich das ja erlauben.
Angler war der übrigens auch nicht, sondern bezeichnete sich selbst als "Anwalt der Tiere".
Suchte er sich Sünder und versuchte sie dann fertig zu machen.

Ich sitze mit einem Kollegen abends, Sonnenuntergang  beim Fischen am Kiessee auf Zander.
Da kommt der doch lautlos durchs Gestrüpp gekrochen und macht ein Foto ohne Blitz im Nachtmodus.
Von meinem Kumpel , im Hintergrund auf der Wasseroberfläche 4 Posen.
Wir haben das nicht bemerkt.

Er hat mich nicht gesehen weil ich nebendran im Schilf gesessen hab.
Hat er versucht meinen Kumpel anzuzeigen wegen Fischen mit 4 Ruten weil ja nur 2 erlaubt sind.

Als Beweis das Foto.
 Was haben wir gelacht .
Die Geschichte ist schon ein paar Jahre alt und seinen Job macht jetzt auch jemand anderes.


----------



## Doanafischer (23. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Haben die "gewissen Leute" keinen Klappspaten ich versteh das Problem nicht, wenn ich schon ein paar Tage am Angeln bin dann ist der Klappspaten mit das wichtigste.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Möchte man meinen,ja. Ich habe auch überhaupt kein Problem damit,wenn die Leute lange draußen bleiben. Von mir aus können die 3Wochen am Stück angeln. Aber ich erwarte, dass jeder seinen Platz sauber verlässt.


----------



## degl (23. Dezember 2022)

Doanafischer schrieb:


> Möchte man meinen,ja. Ich habe auch überhaupt kein Problem damit,wenn die Leute lange draußen bleiben. Von mir aus können die 3Wochen am Stück angeln. Aber ich erwarte, dass jeder seinen Platz sauber verlässt.


Diese Selbstverständlichkeit schaffen viele nicht mal nach 2 Stunden...............  

gruß degl


----------



## thanatos (24. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> dafür kaufte ich mir dieses Platzsparende


Haste doch schon und in deiner Waschküche geknipst .  - keine
falsche Scham so schlecht ist es in der Tat nicht .


----------



## thanatos (24. Dezember 2022)

Das man mehrere Tage am Wasser bleiben möchte ok , und das man vielleicht
auch mal schlafen möchte auch ok - aber beides gleichzeitig ist in meinen
Augen einfach nur Gier , und sich dabei auf den Piper berufen Überheblichkeit .
Ein mal habe ich bei so einem organisiertem Karpfenangeln über zwei Tage
aus Neugierde mit gemacht - tut mir leid für mich hat das nichts mit dem
Angeln was ich schätze zu tun .


----------



## zulu (24. Dezember 2022)

Biss app auf dem Schlaufon unter dem Ohr macht das Schlafen beim Angeln aber möglich.
Bitte Anpassen .
*Zeitenwende **!*


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Dezember 2022)

Also für mich ist das Angeln beim Wochenendtreffen mit guten Angelfreunden aus ganz Deutschland  total nebensächlich. Wir haben tausende von Euros ausgegeben, für Material, Zelte und um zuverlässige Bissanzeige zu bekommen. Aber wir waren jung und ehrgeizig. Heute kann die blöde Angel auch draussen bleiben. Es gibt so viel wichtigere Dinge....

Aber wenn ich mit meinem Equipment an einem  Gewässer liege wo es erlaubt ist, dann einfach dulden das man sich hinlegt und die Ruten drin lässt. Wer sich mit der Materie auskennt weiß, dass man keinen biss verpasst, selbst mit 1000 Atü auf dem Kessel. Just my 5 Cent. Und ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben eine Rute auf Karpfen ausgelegt. Meine Fische haben Zähne, und wenn mein Delkim Funkbissanzeiger jault, springe ich. Fertig. Ich liebe das angeln mit Knicklichtposen auf Aal, aber wer das andere generell verurteilt, hat es in geselliger Runde noch nie gemacht.


----------



## silverfish (24. Dezember 2022)

Alles zu seiner Zeit. 
Leben und angeln lassen !


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Dezember 2022)

Mir ist es noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen, mehrere Nächte am Stück am Gewässer zu hocken. 
Erstrecht nich schlafend, wäre mir zu unheimlich. 
Wenn ich nachts angel, gehe ich abends los mit möglichst wenig Krimskrams, hab meinen Klappstuhl dabei und nen Regenschirm für alle Fälle. 
Ruten rein und wachsam durchangeln,ThermoKanne mit kräftigem Kaffee inklusive und 1,2 Stulle und Obst sowie Wasser. Das Angeln geht, bis der Morgen graut. 
Dann totmüde zusammenpacken und ab nach Hause schlafen.
Pennen am Wasser ganz sicher Nicht. 

Der Fang kommt erstmal unausgenommen in den Kühler. 

Da ganze Gerätschaften zum Liegen, schlafen, Geschäft verrichten mitzuschleppen, is absolut nich meins. 

R. S.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Dezember 2022)

Hallo


Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Heute kann die blöde Angel auch draussen bleiben.


In Kärnten aber eben nicht, weil der Wetterschutz nur während des Angelns erlaubt ist.


----------



## rob (24. Dezember 2022)

hallo!

also in einem österreichischen forum habe ich von einem dort heimischen erfahren, dass dieses problem anscheinend nur bei diesem einen see besteht, der von genau einer person der bergwacht kontrolliert wird. diese eine person hasst anscheinend angler und lebt seine willkür dort aus und zeigt jeden mit zelt an. an anderen gewässern in kärnten ist dies nicht der fall. wegen einer ehrenamtlichen übereifrigen angler hassenden personen haben sie dort stress. es gibt auch schon zahlreiche beschwerden gegen diese person. es steht nämlich nicht im kärnter fischereigesetz dass das angeln mit zelt/wetterschutz verboten ist.

lg rob


----------



## fishhawk (24. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


rob schrieb:


> es steht nämlich nicht im kärnter fischereigesetz dass das angeln mit zelt/wetterschutz verboten ist.


Es geht um das Kärntner Naturschutzgesetz, danach ist Zelten in der freien Landschaft grundsätzlich verboten und nur in Ausnahmefällen erlaubt.

Einer dieser Ausnahmefälle ist seit einigen Jahren nun ein Wetterschutz beim Angeln. Die Beschaffenheit etc. ist per Verordnung genau geregelt.

Ohne aktiv zu angeln, darf man laut Verordnung aber keinen Wetterschutz verwenden.

Der Bergwächter sucht scheinbar nach einer rechtlichen Handhabe, misst genau nach und legt Begriffe  anders aus als die Angler.

Im Zweifel müsste da also ein Gericht urteilen.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Dezember 2022)

rob schrieb:


> wegen einer ehrenamtlichen übereifrigen angler hassenden personen haben sie dort stress


Solche Leute können auch schon mal aus Versehen ins Wasser fallen?
Vor allem wenn er sich noch des Nachts anschleicht und Fotos macht.
Bei uns gab es mal jemanden vom Ordnungsamt, der so diensteifrig war, dass er auch gerne seine Freizeit opferte.
Als er mal dabei erwischt wurde, wie er aus dem Schilf raus badende Mädels fotografierte, hat er an Ort und Stelle was auf die Mappe bekommen, der Freund von dem Mädchen fand das nämlich gar nicht lustig.
Auch wurde ihm nachgesagt, am beliebten mit einem Seil bestückten Baum, wo Sommers vor allen Jugendliche Tarzan spielten, den tragenden Ast angesägt zu haben.
Einer von den Bengels hatte sich dabei den Arm gebrochen, als der Ast brach.
Zuvor ist er nämlich immer ziemlich ergebnislos dort hin und versuchte den Leuten ihren Spaß zu verbieten.
Letzteres ist allerdings unbewiesen, also das er den Ast ansägte.
Mich hatte er auch schon mal angezeigt, da bin ich einen "falschen" Weg gefahren.

Jürgen


----------



## seatrout61 (24. Dezember 2022)

Was den Streit darum, was nun Dauerangeln oder Dauercampen ist, kommt es auf die örtliche Rechtslage an...die kann unterschiedlich sein...was mir aber aufgefallen ist, dass je weiter man vom Süden in den Norden kommt...desto entspannter ist das...mehr Gewässer, weniger Nutzer=geringerer Anglerdruck.

Leider gibt es auch unter uns Anglern schwarze Schafe...was ich an meinem Stamm-Angelsteg schon für Hinterlassenschaften meiner Vorangler weggeräumt habe...habe ich mal mit Fotos im Ükel-Thread dokumentiert...typische Anglerdreck Wurmdosen, Knicklichter-/Hakenpackungen etc...und da wurde noch nicht einmal tagelang und über Nacht durchgeangelt.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. Dezember 2022)

Mich wundert immer die Intoleranz, wenn jemand anders angelt.... 
Warum soll jemand beim Angeln nicht schlafen dürfen, nur weil man es selbst nicht praktiziert? 

Ich finde, leben und leben lassen, sofern kein Raubbau betrieben wird. 

Beim Bericht des TE fällt mir wieder auf, wenn Intoleranz auf nicht eindeutige (ungeschriebene) Regeln trifft, kracht es. 

Geht beim Angeln ohne Kescher, dem Verlassen der Ruten oder beim Schlafen während des Angelns weiter usw.. Wenn Missstände auffallen, sollte der Bewirtschafter man einfache und klare Regeln aufstellen oder diese Missstände tolerieren. Wobei Missstände je nach Blickwinkel vollkommen anders gesehen werden.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> sollte der Bewirtschafter man einfache und klare Regeln aufstellen


Da kann ich Dir grundsätzlich nur zustimmen.  Je eindeutiger und unmissverständlicher Regeln formuliert sind, desto weniger Diskussionsbedarf gibt es. 

Es geht in obigem Fall aber um die Auslegung des Kärntner Naturschutzgesetzes und der Verordung zum Thema Wetterschutz, nicht um um die Gewässerordnung des Bewirtschafters.

Da sind Angler und Bergwacht anscheinend unterschiedlicher Meinung.

Und dann könnte das im Streitfall nur vor Gericht geklärt werden.


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (28. Dezember 2022)

... und nicht die Streichhölzer vergessen, damit kann man die Augenlider hochstellen und trotzdem schlafen. ))


----------



## thanatos (29. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Biss app auf dem Schlaufon unter dem Ohr macht das Schlafen beim Angeln aber möglich.
> Bitte Anpassen .
> *Zeitenwende **!*


wenn es so ist ist es eben so - ick habe den Zeiger meiner Uhr angetackert 
und nun bleibdet bei mir so wie ´d imma war basta . Also zanken wa uns nich 
weita ick kieke inne Sterne und ihr stört die Nachtruhe mit euá Jeschnarche .
Jute Nacht


----------



## keilerkopf (1. Januar 2023)

Es gab bei uns auch ähnliche Diskussionen. Das Nachtangeln machte keine Probleme. Irgendwann gab es an den Pachtgewässern mit anderen Nutzern negative Rückmeldungen, da insbesondere an langen Wochenenden kleine Campingplätze entstanden sind und viele Leute da gefeiert (Angetrunken, laut, Besucher,...) haben. Entstandener Eindruck: betrunkene Partyleute, die nebenbei Angeln.


----------



## thanatos (1. Januar 2023)

keilerkopf schrieb:


> betrunkene Partyleute, die nebenbei Angeln.


nein das ist kein Eindruck - so was gab es schon immer , kenne ich aus meinem
Bekanntenkreis , 1-2 mal im Jahr sind die Aale angeln gegangen - selten das 
sie mal einen gefangen haben aber blau waren sie immer .


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Januar 2023)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> In Kärnten aber eben nicht, weil der Wetterschutz nur während des Angelns erlaubt ist.


Zur Not käme dann das Gerödel halt ohne Köder rein. Es gibt immer Wege. 

Grundsätzlich Versuche ich (wir) schon, auch in geselliger Runde unsere Zierfische zu fangen. Dafür haben schlaue Leute die Bissanzeiger entwickelt. Für mich alles legitim. Vor 10,12 Jahren hätte ich mir auch nicht träumen lassen, den ganzen Mist Mal im Keller zu haben.


----------



## Astacus74 (1. Januar 2023)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich Versuche ich (wir) schon, auch in geselliger Runde unsere Zierfische zu fangen. Dafür haben schlaue Leute die Bissanzeiger entwickelt. Für mich alles legitim. Vor 10,12 Jahren hätte ich mir auch nicht träumen lassen, den ganzen Mist Mal im Keller zu haben.



So und nicht anders und das schöne das funktioniert auch noch.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Januar 2023)

Moin, 
Ich finde das ganze Verbots"Gewese" ziemlich kleinkariert und es stört die Lebensfreude. 

Natürlich in Maßen und mit Rücksicht auf Mensch und Natur bewegt man(n) sich am Wasser bzw. Richtet sich da ein. 

Wenn man(n) es übertreibt und schlecht erzogen wurde, vermüllt und zerstört, dann geht es allerdings nich. 

R. S.


----------



## Rotaugenschubser (2. Januar 2023)

thanatos schrieb:


> Das man mehrere Tage am Wasser bleiben möchte ok , und das man vielleicht
> auch mal schlafen möchte auch ok - aber beides gleichzeitig ist in meinen
> Augen einfach nur Gier , und sich dabei auf den Piper berufen Überheblichkeit .
> Ein mal habe ich bei so einem organisiertem Karpfenangeln über zwei Tage
> ...


Ich bin ein Angler der 2-3 Mal im Jahr auf Karpfen geht (Bundesland Bayern) was eh sehr wenig ist! Natürlich nehme Ich da mein Bivvy (mit herausnehmbaren Boden) mit und verweile dort auch dann 3-4 Tage und natürlich schlafe Ich dann in meinem Zelt in unmittelbarer Nähe meiner ausgelegten Ruten ! Was meine Hinterlassenschaften angeht so halte ich es mit Eimer und Tüte,die dann entsorgt werden und verlasse meinen Platz natürlich ordnungsgemäss ! Ich hatte noch nie Probleme in irgendeiner Weise mit der Aufsicht,die haben mein Verhalten sogar gelobt,da Sie schon ganz andere Dinge zu sehen bekommen haben ! Ich glaube es kommt einfach auf die Menschen an,die sich wie selbst schon erlebt teilweise verhalten wie Schweine! (Sorry) Habe auch schon selbst ne ganze Angelgruppe angezeigt weil nichts aufgeräumt wurde,da kenn Ich kein erbarmen! Denn letztendlich schadet solches Verhalten jedem Angler der sich an die Vorschriften hält! 

Tight Lines und Gruss


----------



## thanatos (2. Januar 2023)

Rotaugenschubser schrieb:


> natürlich schlafe Ich dann in meinem Zelt in unmittelbarer Nähe meiner ausgelegten Ruten !


ja das habe ich auch gemacht und ehe ich bei meiner Rute war waren etwa 80m
von der Rolle  - 30 m hatte ich ausgeworfen , will nun nicht den ganzen Zirkus
schildern , jedenfalls hätte ich nicht meine Kahn dabei gehabt währe es wohl schwer geworden
den Fisch an den umgestürzten Bäumen vorbei zu manövrieren . Es war um die 
Mittagsstunde . Habe das aber bisher nur das eine mal gemacht ,sonst nehme ich 
zur Schlafenszeit die Ruten raus , ich muß nicht um jeden Preis einen Fisch fangen 
es geht mir dabei um das gesamt Erlebnis . 
Ist nicht böse gemeint aber für die heutige Motivation angeln zu gehen habe 
ich wenig Verständnis aber akzeptiere es auch so wie meine Bekannten auch
akzeptieren das ich ab und zu mal einen Fisch in die Pfanne haue , allerdings 
bin ich auch schon von so´n Flecktarn gekleidetem Typen als Mörder 
beschimpft worden .
Es ist ja auch ok wenn andere mal recht haben - Hauptsache - ich hab rechter


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Januar 2023)

Du kannst Dir auch barfuß eine oder 2 Schnurschlaufen um die 2 kleinen Onkel legen, damit Du schnell geweckt wirst. 

Sensibler geht es nich .

R. S. ...........


----------



## silverfish (2. Januar 2023)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir auch barfuß eine oder 2 Schnurschlaufen um die 2 kleinen Onkel legen, damit Du schnell geweckt wirst.
> 
> Sensibler geht es nich .
> 
> R. S. ...........


 
Na,na . Das könnten findige Schützer als Tierquälerei anklagen.


----------

